# Ein Traum geht in Erfüllung



## le duy nhut (3. Februar 2005)

Endlich ist es soweit ein Traum geht in Erfüllung. Werde voraussichtlich nächste Woche dieses Bike bestellen.

Hier das Rad im Detail:

Rahmen: Bergwerk Pfadfinder 
Farbe: schwarz/weiß matt oder glanz
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Team oder Marzocchi AM 1 in schwarz
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4 way Air
LRS: XT 6-Loch Naben, DT Competition Speichen, Sun Single Track Felgen
Bremse: Magura Louise FR 210/180 oder Hayes HFX HD 203
Kurbel: XT 04
Kassette: XT 04
Schaltwerk: XT 03 oder Sram X9. dazu die jeweils passenden Trigger
Vorbau: Syntace oder Ritchey
Kette: DuraAce/XTR
Umwerfer: XT04

- was findet ihr passt/schaltet besser, die XT oder die Sram X9?

- lässt sich ein Rahmen der matt lackiert ist wirklich so viel schlechter reinigen als ein glänzender?

- sollte ich mit der Bestellung noch eine Weile warten oder jetzt zuschlagen, da es der Firma Bergwerk anscheinend nicht sehr gut geht?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Glück Auf!


----------



## Brägel (3. Februar 2005)

Schönes Rad. Aufgrund der aktuellen Gerüchte würde ich einfach mal bei Bergwerk anrufen und diese ansprechen. Und zwar mit folgendem Ziel:  keine Anzahlung und einen verbindlichen Liefertermin mit Rücktrittsrecht bei Verzug.

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2005)

Dein Optimismus in Ehren. Wir drücken Dir alle die Daumen.   

Dass das Pfadfinder ein super Bike ist, kann ich auf jeden Fall bestätigen. Wie es mit der Lieferfähigkeit von BW zur Zeit aussieht, darüber kann man ja leider nur spekulieren.


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2005)

nettes bike, aber ein kleiner tipp:

schau dich nach einer alternativ MARKE um ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nettes bike, aber ein kleiner tipp:
> 
> schau dich nach einer alternativ MARKE um ;-)
> 
> ...



dann am besten ein endorfin!!  NARRO!!!


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2005)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> dann am besten ein endorfin!!  NARRO!!!



nein, ich denke es gibt genügend andere alternativen.

coffee


P.S. @ onkel-willi,
das war deinerseits eine völlige fehlinterpretation. die einzige aussage die ich treffen wollte war:

solange man nicht weis wie es mit bergwerk genau weiter läuft, würde ich eben vorsichtig mit einer bestellung sein. rein eine persönliche meinung. nichts weiter


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Februar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich denke es gibt genügend andere alternativen.
> 
> cofee



so ne empfehlung für eine "alternative" und drunter ein link auf eine bestimmte bikemarke - hat halt ein bissle ein gschmäckle...

ansonsten find ich deine beiträge wirklich immer nett, seriös und fundiert. aber im bergwerkbereich hab ich irgendwie immer ein problem damit, sorry. ist wirklich nicht persönlich.

viele grüsse vom bodensee
michael

hinzugefügt:
ps: pfadfinder ist ein geiles rad - macht wirklich viel spass!!


----------



## Coffee (3. Februar 2005)

@ willi,

du kannst mir das jetzt glauben oder nicht. es war wirklich ohne jeglichen hintergedanken. es ging mir rein um das wie ich es dir eben geschildert habe. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


coffee


----------



## onkel_willi (3. Februar 2005)

ok   schwamm drüber


----------



## Nomercy (3. Februar 2005)

@coffee: Du bist ein toller "Kerl". 

@onkel_willi: Du auch! 

@me: Habe meine Alternative gefunden: Ein (natürlich durch und durch schwarzes) Nicolai Helius FR Speedhub mit FOX FR 36 150 Talas. Aus die Maus.
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Zu UNSEREM Bergwerktreffen würde ich natürlich mit meinem saugeilen Mercury kommen.


----------



## Nikos (3. Februar 2005)

@nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (3. Februar 2005)

@nomercy
du aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaschhhhhhhhhhh    
(sorry, is bloß der Neid.......  )

ok, ernsthaft
geiles Teil, saugeil.....
wird aber wahrscheinlich dem Namen gerecht oder ? "Nicoblei"


----------



## Nomercy (3. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @nomercy
> du aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaschhhhhhhhhhh
> (sorry, is bloß der Neid.......  )



Okay, okay, ist verziehen. . Bleibe Bergwerk aber immer treu. Bin halt ein Seemann, in jedem Hafen eine Frau ... ähhm,  ein Fahrrad meine ich ...

P.S.: Und der Tipp von Franks ist gut. Such Dir einen Händler der noch einen Pfadfinderrahmen hat. Da kann man auch bestimmt über die Parts mit dem Preis noch ein wenig holen, auch wenn ein gutes Pfadfinder eigentlich nicht unter 4090 kosten dürfte.


----------



## franks (3. Februar 2005)

Bestell den Rahmen über nen Händler, und lass dir den Händler dein Bike aufbauen das geht schneller.
Als Tip: Braun/Beige Pfadfinderrahmen sind im Moment quasi ohne Wartezeit lieferbar, dein schwarzer Rahmen (den ohnehin jeder hat *gähn*), dürfte da noch etwas dauern, ruf doch einfach mal an, die helfen dir bestimmt weiter. Alles sehr nette Leute dort!


----------



## daif (4. Februar 2005)

jup ruf an
franks hat absolut recht

es sind wirklich sehr nette Leute dort!!!


----------



## le duy nhut (21. Februar 2005)

aus dem pfadfinder wird leider doch nichts. 

vor kurzem war ich bei bergwerk in pforzheim und habe eine probefahrt gemacht.
diese war leider mehr als enttäuschend. 

happy trails.


----------



## daif (22. Februar 2005)

? mehr als enttäuschend?
 

ich kenn ausser dir keinen der das Pfadi schlecht fand..
und ich meine nicht nur Besitzer!!

naja, Probefahren lohnt sich wohl immer! bevor man was kauft was einem nicht gefällt!
also sei froh,
different strokes for different folks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2005)

Tja, man kann's halt nicht jedem Recht machen. Was genau hat Dich denn am PF enttäuscht?


----------



## franks (22. Februar 2005)

Frag ich mich auch.
Wobei ich sagen muss dass das Pfadfinder Testbike von bw verdammt ******* ist *G* Das hat so komische brems-schalt-zusammengefrickelte-shimano griffe, daraus resultiert dass man bei einem backhop zwangsläufig immer schaltet, ziemliche Fehlkonstruktion. Abgesehen davon ist die Kabelführung bei dem Vorführbike irgendwie verhunzt *G* ich hab es glaub ich ca 20 mal geschafft die Kabelführung zum Schaltwerk am Rahmen auszuhängen, bei jedem Sprung oder backhop war das ding draußen, sobald der Dämpfer eingefedert hat und das bike bisschen Rückenlage hatte.
Naja davon solltest du aber nicht auf den fertigen Rahmen schließen, klar ist es keine so tolle sache das Vohrführbike in so einem Zustand zu haben aber ich war von Anfang an begeistert von dem Rahmen ansich (wenn man mal die technischen Schwierigkeiten wegdenkt, die bei einem entgültig aufgebautem bike auch nicht mehr auftreten). 
Abgesehen davon kann ich nur von der standardmässig verbauten minute one abraten, lieber eine marzocchi oder ne fox

mfg frank


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2005)

Ist ja nicht zu glauben. Das mit dem ausgehängten Zug hatte ich schon, als ich das Bike letztes Jahr auf dem Festival in Willingen Probe gefahren bin. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, bzw. nicht korrigiert wurde.


----------



## le duy nhut (22. Februar 2005)

das problem mit der schaltung war bei mir auch. aber ich finde das ist eher nebensache, man kann sie ja richtig einstellen oder wenn nötig eine sram schaltung verbauen. andererseits, da bergwerk in den direktvertrieb gewechselt ist sollte gerade an den rädern die sie zur probefahrt zur verfügung stellen alles in ordnung sein.
nun zum rahmen selbst, von der optik und verarbeitung her ist alles top, nur jetzt kommt das eigentliche problem. (der rahmen war mit einer manitou minute bestückt und in größe m) der rahmen selbst war für mich zu hoch. so dass das oberrohr den allerwertesten küsste. dies spricht also für größe s. nur von der oberrohrlänge war er in ordnung, also größe m. beim fahren kam das nächste problem auf: bei richtig eingestellter sattelhöhe (so dass ich mit den füßen den boden erreiche) hatte es ein richtig teigiges fahrverhalten. d.h. der abstand zwischen kurbel und sattel ist zu gering. was bei größe s sicherlich schlimmer ausfällt. 
zum ganzen kommt noch das problem der insolvenz seitens bergwerk. denn ich möchte die garantie auch später noch in anspruch nehmen können (falls es notwendig ist).


----------



## Dark Angel (22. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht zu glauben. Das mit dem ausgehängten Zug hatte ich schon, als ich das Bike letztes Jahr auf dem Festival in Willingen Probe gefahren bin. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, bzw. nicht korrigiert wurde.



Ob das daher kommt dass man bei Bergwerk lieber dicke BMW X5 als Bike fährt??????


----------



## wondermike (22. Februar 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> beim fahren kam das nächste problem auf: bei richtig eingestellter sattelhöhe (so dass ich mit den füßen den boden erreiche) hatte es ein richtig teigiges fahrverhalten. d.h. der abstand zwischen kurbel und sattel ist zu gering. was bei größe s sicherlich schlimmer ausfällt.



Sorry, aber da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die richtige Sattelhöhe hat nichts damit zu tun, ob Du mit den Füßen noch auf den Boden kommst. Bei den meisten Fullys ist das nicht der Fall, da bei Fullys das Tretlager höher liegt als bei Hardtails.

Die Sattelhöhe ist richtig, wenn man die Kurbel auf 6 Uhr Stellung hat, mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal steht und das Bein dann fast ganz durchgestreckt ist. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall beachten, sonst gibt's Knieschmerzen und man bekommt auch nicht optimal die Kraft auf's Pedal.


----------



## der alte ron (22. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber da hast Du was falsch verstanden. Die richtige Sattelhöhe hat nichts damit zu tun, ob Du mit den Füßen noch auf den Boden kommst.


 
Das er mit den nüssen ans oberrohr stößt , spricht aber trotzdem für eine für ihn problematische rahmenhöhe .


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Februar 2005)

seit wann ist ein hängesack berechnungsgrundlage - soll er sich den sack doch mit tape hochbappen !!!!     geil


ich bin ein arsch - ich weis , aber ich bin es gern und mir macht es spasssssss


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2005)

le duy nhut schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist es soweit ein Traum geht in Erfüllung. Werde voraussichtlich nächste Woche dieses Bike bestellen.
> 
> Hier das Rad im Detail:
> 
> ...



Und? Ist der Albtraum in Erfüllung gegangen? Es ist irgendwie schon bizarr ...


----------

